# xfterm4 findet libXaw.so.8 nicht

## Sebastian2002

Hallo

Ich habe bei mir x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r7 und xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.0.6 installiert.

Wenn ich xfterm4 starte bekomme ich die Meldung

```
xterm: error while loading shared libraries: libXaw.so.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Im Forum hab ich dann den Hinweis gefunden das USE=Xaw3d fehlt.

Aber weder xfree noch xfce-utils unterstützen das USE-Flag.

Kann das sein das xfterm nur noch mit xorg läuft oder ist das einfach nur ein bug?

Sebastian

----------

## hug0

selbes problem hier, allerdings MIT xorg...

----------

## hug0

hat denn keiner sonst das problem?

@ sebastian: irgendwas besonderes an deinem system?

ich hab einen 2.6.9er kernel und kde-3.3 auf einem centrino notebook...

----------

## gunnee

dasselbe Problem, frische Installation und X beendet sich gleich wieder mit dieser Fehlermeldung

----------

## zappi

Hi,

ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ist denn Xaw3d überhaupt installiert?

```

*  x11-libs/Xaw3d

      Latest version available: 1.5-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 277 kB

      Homepage:    http://freshmeat.net/projects/xaw3d/

      Description: drop-in 3D replacement of the Xaw widget set which comes with X

      License:     X11

```

Vielleicht hilft es ja, bei mir ist Xterm ohne Xaw3d gebaut und macht dem entsprechend auch keine Fehler.

BTW: XFterm4 ist bis Xfce4 4.2 BETA einfach nur ein Wrapperscript für den Xterm. 

Wenn man möchte kann man dort auch seinen Lieblingsterminal aufrufen lassen e.g. Aterm oder Eterm oder ...

greets zappi

----------

## chrib

 *zappi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW: XFterm4 ist bis Xfce4 4.2 BETA einfach nur ein Wrapperscript für den Xterm. 
> 
> 

 

Das ist es auch schon bei xfce 4.0.6. Und es zieht standardmässig xterm an. Und wenn ich mir dann auch noch die ursprüngliche Fehlermeldung anschaue, dann steht da auch eindeutig xterm drin. Also Xterm noch mal mit oder ohne Xaw3d-Support bauen (ausprobieren, ich habs ohne und krieg keine solche Fehlermeldung).

HTH

Christian

----------

## gunnee

 *zappi wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ist denn Xaw3d überhaupt installiert?

 

mein Problem ist damit gelöst, bin ja halt noch noob  :Wink: 

----------

## hug0

also, ich hab die fehlermeldung mit und ohne Xaw3d als USE-Flag und mit und ohne installiertem Xaw3d Paket...

Hilfe!

----------

## hug0

ein einfaches reemergen von xterm hat geholfen...  :Wink: 

----------

